# What is a "Galley"



## BigMomma

Hey,

What is a "galley"? On the monitor panel for the tanks (the panel with the switches to check the levels of the tanks) - there is a switch for the fresh water tank, a 2nd one for the gray tank, a 3rd one for the black tank and a 4th for the galley. Says the galley is a 1/3 full. Camper is still brand new - nothing but fresh water in all of the tanks, so Gary pulled the handles and emptied the tanks. The camper is empty but the galley "switch" still says it's a 1/3 full. We've never seen a "galley" switch before.

Thanks...

19 days til Orlando!!


----------



## Y-Guy

On mine the Gallery stays Battery. I wonder if its just mislabled, dealer might be able to get you a correct face plate.


----------



## aplvlykat

A galley tank is one that is only for the kithchen sink. A friend of ours has one in their 5th wheel. So if you had a galley tank you would really have two grey water tanks, I don't think this is the case, it is most likely mislabled, if you don't have a battery light or they ran out of the standard switch and put in what they had. Kirk


----------



## BigMomma

Hey,

We have a fifth wheel - I was wondering (even asked the hubby if he thought) if it was the kitchen sink. The buttons are from top to bottom: Galley, Fresh, Gray, Black and Battery (my 1st post was wrong,







we have 5 buttons, not 4). Wonder why a separate gray tank for the kitchen? Weight distribution?

Very interesting! Thanks for the replies!









Gotta love this group!

P.S. How do you post a picture, into a message like Y-Guy did?


----------



## edt

Hi,

Since the grey water fills about twice as fast as black having a galley tank is handy. Friends of ours have one on a 25 foot travel trailer and like it. Does take them a little longer to dump though since they have three valves to open.

Ed


----------



## aplvlykat

Hi BigMomma, Out of curiosity I went to the specs sheet for the 29fbhs 5er. One of the main differences I noticed was that that model has a grey water capacity of 60 Gallons compared to 30 gallons for the 28 model. So yes, it most likely does have a galley tank for the kitchen sink. Do you also have 3 pull handles for the drains and are they marked correct? Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy

Mmmmmm 60 gallons (dreams of long trips w/out dumping)

And I thought a 30 gallon grey water tank was a lot!

To post pics, they need to be uploaded to a website, then the IMG button above where you post can be used to link the photo. You can upload photos here on Outbackers, in my case I use the space from Verizon for my website and other photos.


----------



## BigMomma

Kirk,

Yes, 3 pulls. I found the "galley" pull, it's above the tires - it's the only one that's marked - says "gray tank". The other 2 pulls which are in the "normal" spot for pulls aren't marked at all. I'm thinking I know which is for the shower "gray" tank and which is the black tank....we'll figure it out the first time we dump.









Thanks!

I'm going to go "play" with posting pictures now!









BigMomma


----------



## chetlenox

Y-Guy,

I'm with you, 30 gallons doesn't go very far with kids and wives.

I haven't had the motivation to pull back the cover and see if there is any room for an add-on tank though...









Chet.


----------



## hpanion

Just returned from our first trip in our 29FBHS. With three kids the extra gray tank came in very handy. One complaint, however: The handle for the galley is very hard to get to wtih the slide extended, as it's centered between to the two tires smack dab in the middle if the slideout. In fact, it took me a long time to remember (search and find) where it was.


----------



## JimWilson

aplvlykat said:


> A galley tank is one that is only for the kithchen sink. A friend of ours has one in their 5th wheel. So if you had a galley tank you would really have two grey water tanks


Why not have just one bigger tank, as opposed to two smaller tanks? Is there some benefit to that? Seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## CamperDC

hpanion,

Very nice setup. Looks like your F350 was painted to match the Outback. Was it?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Yeah, those 5'ers look nice when hitched up, don't they? Love the interior space, too. Just think if the 5'ers had a rear queen slide as well! What would you do with all the room? Put in a bowling alley?

Randy


----------



## hpanion

CamperDC, it just worked out to match. No one believes us, however.


----------



## Sasha

I also have the 29FBHS - if we are camping with full hookups, we leave the galley open.


----------



## KellerJames

Hpanion,
I LOVE YOUR TRUCK !!!







Very nice.


----------

